# Nothing is helping



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

While at least I have a reason for my reflux (hiatal hernia), NOTHING is helping it! I mean absolutly nothing! Prilosec, nexium, tagament, pepcid...I've been on them all over the course of two years and nothing works!Its almost worse then my IBS because anything I eat or drink sets it off and I feel like I'm on fire!!! I'm waiting for the Dr. Office to return my call and see if there is anything else we can do. The hernia it's self isnt big enough to have it surgically removed but something has to give here.I'm tired of a bland diet


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately sometimes people can have functional pain in the upper GI tract. This can sometimes feel exactly like GERD but often isn't helped all that well by reducing acid because the acid isn't the source of the pain. There could be some of that going on as well.http://www.mayoclinic.org/dyspepsia/treatment.html talks about the treatments but not sure if it will be helpful all that much. It may be worth looking at some of the lifestyle changes as stress, lack of sleep, etc. never makes anything better.


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen!The Dr may want to wait untill my biopsies come back. Who knows but its horrible feeling what ever it is


----------

